# Can you watch this video without a tear --a real ahhh factor



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.godvine.com/Dog-Lost-for-22-Months-Reunites-with-his-Owners-So-Heartwarming-1503.html

Just to prove a dog will always remember you ahhhh :wink:

A dog comes home again and watch what happens next


----------

